# Checkers laid only one egg! cause for concern?



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Mommy and Checkers, the pij couple from our Montreal balcony have produced their second clutch this year: only one egg, laid on April 17. 

Incidentally, after we saw this egg was laid by Checkers, we finally realized Mommy has been the father for the last year! lol His 'name' remains Mommy.

Question: I remember previous posts saying the mother might be obstructed if only one egg was laid...she is eating, flying like usual. Should be we concerned? Is there anything we should do?

Thanks all,
Poco

Here is Mommy and Baby fledgling, about 40 days old, contemplating flight. (still hasn't jumped the balcony yet).


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Poco,

I'm sure others will be along to advise you, but in the meantime, here is a link that provides some symptoms to look out for when egg binding occurs:

http://www.geocities.com/romafancy/romanewa1.htm

From what you have described she sounds okay so far.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Since she laid the egg on the 17th of April it is unlikely she is egg bound. The eggs are laid 24-48 hours apart. If she was egg bound you would have seen symptoms a while ago.
It happens sometimes that they lay only one egg. If she eats, drinks, flys and has otherwiswe normal behavior, don't worry.

It is good to know the syptoms of egg binding for the future, it happens quite often.

Reti


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Can Be Normal*

I have some hens that only lay one eggs. It a luck of the draw. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

They are very handsome birds! Isn't it neat to watch them do their thing?

Yeah, "mommy" definitely appears to be a male  He doesn't look as if the gender-reassignment labeling has done much harm


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Mommy !!*

Hello Poco,

I have had numerous pairs which have only laid one egg. I always figured it was from some of my extreme inbreeding.  

At any rate, the single youngster always turns out very well fed, and in top shape. Like the other posters said, by now the girl ain't egg bound !


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

*Baby takes flight, Checkers is fine*

Hello
Thank you all! They are very handsome birds. About 2 days later, Baby took off and came back the next day - he/she's been flying ever since  
Checkers is behaving normally, but it's been 19 days now - not hatched yet!


----------

